# Bit the bullet.



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alrighty... well we all know that buying one plane means buying more to come hahaha at least that's been the case with me..

Soo I bought three planes this round haha a Stanley '5 Bailey it's in rough shape but I'll see what I can do to refinish it..

I also got a 21 inch long Millers falls plane I'm not exactly sure the number but I'm thinking a 7 it's in amazing shape! a little rust but not bad at all!

and last but not least I bought a Stanley No. 78 rabbeting plane, which is also in decent shape.

I bought all three for $60 part of me feels I didn't get much of a deal but after doing some checking around have found that the millers falls plane is worth easily $60 alone soo I've forgive myself. haha

soo anyways here's a couple pics of the planes, I'm hoping to refinish them and tune them up. Get them ready for use


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Levi - It looks to me like you got your money's worth. The Bailey #5 looks really old to me, and the MF #22 look pretty old too. It's hard to tell from the pics shown, but that Bailey could be in the range of 100+ years old. If you get more pics of the frog, back of the frog, details of the blade insignia, patent date details, etc., it'd be easier to narrow down the type and manufacturing dates. RexMill.com Bailey type study. 

The MF22 is the equivalent of a Bailey #7. I've been pretty happy with any of my MF planes. You might find the MF model number engraved on the side of the sole. OldToolHeaven.com/bench types.

Nice job...enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

good to hear  haha I forgot to say to that the No. 22 MF is corrugated as well and in amazing shape! oh and thanks for the info! I looked on the left cheek of the MF and found the model number and such. 

As for the Bailey there were patented dates on the sole.. I've attached a few more pics showing them.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like a great deal to me . . . . congrats.


----------



## dcarter636 (Jun 22, 2010)

That was a great deal! 

The way I see it, you paid a low-mid price for a desireable vintage of the MF #22C. Then you got a highly desireable vintage of the Stanley #5, and a complete Stanley #78, for free. To top it off, after sharpening, all three of those should as near to ready to use with minimal fuss and cleaning as anything found on the old tool market. 

PS: The wood on the Stanley #5 is not original to that plane, but looks serviceable. 

Cherish that day of a truly exceptional haul!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

good to know  haha and yeah that's sorta what I figured seeing as how I saw a no. 22 Miller Falls on ebay that wasn't even in that great of shape and it was a hot item...


----------

